

Blog:  Who is your customer? - gherlein
http://blog.herlein.com/2009/09/who-is-your-customer/

======
zeynel1
"The general notion is that you start with customer discovery, then move to
customer validation, then customer building and then company building."

They also say that you have to know your ideal customer:
<http://biznik.com/articles/your-ideal-customer>

